
Who Owns Silicon Valley? - anigbrowl
https://www.revealnews.org/article/who-owns-silicon-valley/
======
dredmorbius
From the article:

 _In 1960, a house in Santa Clara County cost about $145,000 in 2018 dollars,
roughly 2.3 times the median annual income for a household in the region. By
2000, that had grown to $651,000 and six times the median household income. In
2018, a home in the valley cost an average of $1.1 million, 8.8 times the
median household income that year._

As to the major landholders: note that a a billion-dollar holding is roughly
1,000-2,000 housing units (assuming $500k/apartment). So even a $10 billion
portfolio is about 20k residences, max. A chunk of the total inventory, but
not a massive share. Most players listed are well below that level, and the
corporate entities mentioned are largely invested in their own campuses.

Stanford University excepted.

Assessing a substantial LVT on The Farm might be a Really Good Policy to look
into.

~~~
gtirloni
I expected a much higher concentration, judging by the tone of the article. It
seemed pretty normal though.

